# Ariens Model-926002 changed impeller belt, still squeals when engaging....



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

I have an Ariens Model 926002- 11528LE snowblower. Awesome, powerful machine. Here's the problem/question... Whenever the machine enters heavy wet, end of the driveway snow where the street plows put snow, the impeller belt squeals pretty bad. So I thought... why not replace the belt, I haven't changed it for like 6 years so I bought a new Sterns 07200623 Impeller Belt. So I ripped apart the snowblower, replaced the impeller belt but I'm still getting the initial squeal when engaging the auger/impeller. Any thoughts on the noise I'm getting? I was thinking maybe I didn't have to change the belt but it doesn't hurt. Thanks guys! Great Forum.
Anthony


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Most belts squeal because they are loose. Check the idler pulley and spring, and check to see if the pulleys are aligned.
Sid


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Lubricate the idler pulley, maybe that is causing the noise. I'd also measure the Stens belt to ensure it's the same length as the original. You may want to lightly sand the pulley.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*There is always going to be some noise when you engage the belt. because you are going from zero to 3000 some odd rpms in less than a New York minute. anyhoo ALOHA from the paradise city.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

The belt slipping was a problem on the 926 series and Ariens produces a kit to modify the machine to dual auger drive belts. They also had problems with water seeping past the belt cover and have a kit for that as well.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> *There is always going to be some noise when you engage the belt. because you are going from zero to 3000 some odd rpms in less than a New York minute. [*/QUOTE]
> 
> I guess I'm going to have to challenge you on this one. I have been using snowblowers for several decades, and I have NEVER had a single snowblower belt make any noise in all of those years.
> 
> ...


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

Wow, these are all great suggestions. The pulley slot has three positions. One position makes the auger spin all the time regardless of me engaging it so I know that is not the right hole. So I ran the pulley bolt through the center hole. I used a heavy duty crayon on the belt and pulley to see if the noise would go away. It didn't... SO... I tried spraying a bit of belt dressing on the lower large pulley that the impeller belt goes onto, maybe the impeller pulley , anyway, when doing that the noise of the belt squealing at engagement, went away. However, a short time after the dressing wore off the initial belt squeal came right back again. I lubricated everything, checked the areas mentioned in the above replies to my forum, however I can't seem to figure it out. Regardless of the previous belt that was on there, I have the owners manual which clearly states what belt needs to go on there so I don't believe I have the wrong size belt as the previous belt made the same initial start up noise and engagement. I will research the kit someone suggested.... I have a feeling the modified kit resolves this issue, an older MTD blower I had years ago had 2 auger/impeller belts... not one as this Ariens does. Poor design in my opinion, otherwise machine is a beast, heavy as **** to muscle around too!! Thanks to all!!


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

What do you mean pulleys are aligned?


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

awbooth said:


> What do you mean pulleys are aligned?


The two pulleys are in the same plane, so when the idler pulley applies some tension on the belt, it lines up straight from one pulley to the other - i.e. no bend in the belt.


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

I would like to add that when I put the bolt through one of the three positions of the pulley, this is the tightest position where even when I didn't engage the auger the auger was spinning, there was no squeal so what Im trying to say is the only way to get rid of the squeal is to position the pulley in a dangerous position where the auger always spins. Nightmare. Does that make sense?


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

RIT333 said:


> POWERSHIFT93 said:
> 
> 
> > *There is always going to be some noise when you engage the belt. because you are going from zero to 3000 some odd rpms in less than a New York minute. [*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

I believe ultimately no matter what I do you will be correct. The belt will always scream in the beginning of engagement


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

Oh ok. I see what you mean. Yes, it aligns pretty good, no bend in the belt


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

is the idler pulley spring adjustable? I don't think you can do anything with the spring?


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

I'm going to buy this kit. How much does it cost? Do you have a website I should use that charges a fair price? Ebay wants $80 which includes shipping. Thank you very much for posting this video. I have a feeling after I install this upgrade the machine will shoot the snow further and without struggle or squealing.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

awbooth said:


> I'm going to buy this kit. How much does it cost? Do you have a website I should use that charges a fair price? Ebay wants $80 which includes shipping. Thank you very much for posting this video. I have a feeling after I install this upgrade the machine will shoot the snow further and without struggle or squealing.


I just bought one from my local Ariens dealer, and I paid $55 + tax. Best price I could find.

I've seen them online for about $53 + $10 shipping w/ no tax.


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

ok great. thank you!


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

Will this kit in the video part# 72600700 work with my Ariens Model# 926002, serial# 012465?
It is the 11528LE Snowblower. Let me know, thanks!
Anthony


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

I don't have direct experience with that model ariens, but is there belt tension adjustment other then those 3 slots? A finer adjustment? 

Most machines these days have a spring between the cable and tensioner to limit maximum tension applied. Weakening spring?

If a dual belt kit is available as was mentioned before... sounds like the way to go.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

awbooth said:


> Will this kit in the video part# 72600700 work with my Ariens Model# 926002, serial# 012465?
> It is the 11528LE Snowblower. Let me know, thanks!
> Anthony


Pretty sure that it will fit all of the 926xxx models. There are 2 kits - one for "smaller HP" engines, and another for larger. Make sure you get the right one. I think the only difference is the length of the belts. The larger HP engine must be taller. When I priced out the parts that are included, it came to about $150. Quite a deal for under $60.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I just recieved my kit, Ordered it for my 1027LE which came stock with a duel pulley but I needed a new pulley so ordered the kit. The pulley alone was $45 and the kit was $55 so I got all the extra parts with a new cable and 2 new belts for a extraa $10. Great value in the kit.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Dauntae said:


> I just recieved my kit, Ordered it for my 1027LE which came stock with a duel pulley but I needed a new pulley so ordered the kit. The pulley alone was $45 and the kit was $55 so I got all the extra parts with a new cable and 2 new belts for a extraa $10. Great value in the kit.


Seems like either Ariens screwed up when setting the price, or felt guilty that those blowers should have come standard with dual belts, and instead of a "recall", the can make $50 and not face any labor charges from the dealer. Similar to the water/snow deflector that they give away if you ask for it.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

That's my guess too, But fortunate for people like me that just need a pulley we can get 2 belts and a new cable for the $10 and a extra idler pulley if yours happens to be rusty LOL Might put it on since I have it although my old one is still in good shape.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

awbooth said:


> I believe ultimately no matter what I do you will be correct. The belt will always scream in the beginning of engagement


You may be right, the belt may always screech. The screech is because it slips a little as it engages just like an airplanes tires screech and smoke when they first touch down. The dual belt conversion is the manufacturer's solution to the single belt not being able to handle the weight of the items it's being asked to turn immediately. I believe you said it still worked fine even after six years, so it's not really a terrible engineering mistake. A lot of people will never pay any attention to it and probably get 10 years out of a belt and say, "no problem, that belt lasted a long time."

PS: if your machine had less friction in all the bearings that are being asked to turn it might not make any noise. because there wouldn't be as much resistance to motion. remember Newton's First Law of Motion states: An object at rest stays at rest and an object in motion stays in motion with the same speed and in the same direction unless acted upon by an unbalanced force.


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

thank you, sounds good!


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

ok, thank you!


----------



## awbooth (Feb 11, 2017)

I went to my local Ariens dealer. They sold it to me for $55. Waiting for it to come in. Great suggestion as if I ordered it online I would have lost on shipping. Thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

awbooth said:


> I went to my local Ariens dealer. They sold it to me for $55. Waiting for it to come in. Great suggestion as if I ordered it online I would have lost on shipping. Thanks


It surprised me also. Usually, if you give them the part number, so they don't have to look it up, they will deduct 10% from the bill, but he said the markup was so low on that kit, that they couldn't do it. 

I'm waiting til Spring to put mine on, so I can do the impeller mod at the same time. Where do you live- I'll probably be able to hit your driveway from the Adirondacks ! LOL


----------



## Mikeleti (Feb 15, 2017)

Hey all,
Trying to find out the actual dimensions of the pulleys and belts to see what I can adapt to an older 924039 with an 8 HP Tecumseh.

If anyone has looked into this the information would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.
Mike


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Mikeleti said:


> Hey all,
> Trying to find out the actual dimensions of the pulleys and belts to see what I can adapt to an older 924039 with an 8 HP Tecumseh.
> 
> If anyone has looked into this the information would be greatly appreciated.
> ...


Mine is home, but if you Google Dual Pulley Ariens, I am sure you can get all of the part numbers and look them up.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I think there were two kits available, I forget the size myself but I'll try and get a pulley measurment when I get home


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

OK did a little searching and looking at parts diagrams, I think the pulley will be the right size BUT the pulley mount I do not think will work, The ST926 and mine the 1027 have a flat on the auger shaft and in the diagram it looks like yours is keyed so it would not fit. If you look at the hole on the pulley mount in the pic you will a flat side in the hole, If your shaft has that you should be set other than it may have the wrong belts for your machine like mine but if you have a keyed shaft I think you will be out of luck.
link to a pic
https://www.jackssmallengines.com/jacks-parts-lookup/part/ariens/72600700


----------



## Mikeleti (Feb 15, 2017)

Thank you, 
I see that, I wonder if the hubs can be swapped???

Mike


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

If you have a ariens dealer, Bring yours in and see if the parts department has one to match up, (my local dealer has a few hanging on the wall in the parts dept) I would buy some sheer pins or some thing you may need so he doesn't get offended you're there just to get info LOL or maybe get the price on the kit from him, Bring the part number and see what he comes up with. I did that on my auto turn kit for my ST1027LE His price was about $10 more than I could get it online but no shipping and the kit you're thinking of getting had the belts for the 926 and he told me if I have not used them to bring them in and he swapped them for the belts that fit mine free of charge. Seems when you take care of them they try to take care of you, Well some places anyway.


----------



## Mikeleti (Feb 15, 2017)

Ordered the Kit.
I'll either make most of the parts work or there will be a discounted kit for sale.

Thanks


----------



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

*Ariens blew it on the 11528le*

I have a 2006 Ariens 1128le. Have also experienced belt squeal; belt slippage; auger not engaging issues. Among other issues. I have a small driveway so I always got mine done... Poor neighbors get inconsistent help from me because the belt begins to slip or freezes over. I am usually able to limp through my own driveway but I expected to be able to do 10 driveways if I felt like it.


Yesterday the belt failed completely.. I have ordered the dual belt kit. On the one hand it is only $55. On the other hand; It should have come with this to begin with... It looks like a lot of work to install. My friend and neighbor with the MTD throwers are having no such issues. In fact they are both very happy with their machines. 


I have also ordered the water baffle to keep the melted snow away from the belts... Again; should have been original equipment. I thought I was buying a well engineered machine?


I do not recommend Ariens snowthrowers... I'm sure some of there models are well designed.. But I am mad at them for making this 11528le with so many design flaws... I will avoid giving Ariens my business in the future...


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Marcus said:


> I have a 2006 Ariens 1128le. Have also experienced belt squeal; belt slippage; auger not engaging issues. I have a small driveway so I always got mine done... Poor neighbors get inconsistent help from me because the belt begins to slip or freezes over. I have always been able to limp through my own driveway but I expected to be able to do 10 driveways if I felt like it.
> 
> 
> Yesterday


In your case, the belt slipping may be a "feature", which gives you a valid excuse for not having to do 10 more driveways. How do I make mine do that ? LOL


----------



## Marcus (Mar 15, 2017)

You know you make a good point. I do my driveway and 2 other neighbors... But what about the 3rd guy... Everyone but his? So now.. What about the 4th guy? Now I really need to do the 5th. Maybe I should send this belt kit back !


----------

